# Betta with newt?



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

i got a betta in a 10 gallon tank. I was wondering if i can put a firebelly newt Or paddletail newt in with my betta? The tank usually is between 78-82


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Aren't newts cold water animals?


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Newts and bettas are not compatible under any circumstances. Newts require a water temperature of less than 70 degrees, (75 is high enough to stress and kill them). Many newts actually require a water chiller. Bettas need 75-80. I know this doesn't sound like a huge difference but it's the difference between life and death for the fish and newt. The newt is also likely to attack and kill the betta, even if the two live harmoniously for months or years. It will eventually see the fish as food.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You can try adding a pair of African Dwarf Frogs. They can live together but you need to be careful about feeding the frogs bc bettas have better eyesight


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Laki said:


> You can try adding a pair of African Dwarf Frogs. They can live together but you need to be careful about feeding the frogs bc bettas have better eyesight


Pair being key. The frogs live in groups  I feed my betta floating food, and the frogs sinking pellets, so they go away from each other during feeding time.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Sylerwin said:


> Pair being key. The frogs live in groups  I feed my betta floating food, and the frogs sinking pellets, so they go away from each other during feeding time.


I don't think they "have" to live in groups. All the research I did when I got my Beatrix and Beatrix (one died, I don't know which one so I named them both Beatrix) said they were content to live alone. My Beatrix lived for about a day with Beatrix before she died. So Beatrix has been alone for a couple months now, and she seems content and happy. 

Ha! I just reread that, if you can follow it thumps up to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

IME adfs don't have to live in groups but they do interact with each other. I used to have a pair, but one died... Now I only have one and he is happy by himself. That being said, if I had the room I would not keep them alone.

As for the newt, I agree with everyone else.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> IME adfs don't have to live in groups but they do interact with each other. I used to have a pair, but one died... Now I only have one and he is happy by himself. That being said, if I had the room I would not keep them alone.
> 
> As for the newt, I agree with everyone else.


I guess. But they are certainly more entertaining in groups. Mine sing, which sounds like a high pitched hum/buzz, but it's funny when the male attempts to mate and grabs the female upside down. You can totally tell the female is like, "uhhhhh, hey, you're doing it wrong again."


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Does the song of their people annoy bettas or other fish in the tank? There's no swimming away for peace, like there would be in the wild.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Laki said:


> Does the song of their people annoy bettas or other fish in the tank? There's no swimming away for peace, like there would be in the wild.


I don't think so, and it's not loud and neither does it last very long. My betta is so docile and chill, I might even go as far as calling him a hippie. "Naaah brah, it's cool"


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I think ADF's would be lower maintenance, too. But be warned for disease, because Petco CRAMS them in tanks. My Petco has about 20, at LEAST, in a 5 gallon. And like, 5 snails, too, with almost no cover for hiding. I would say a 10 gallon with 1 betta, maybe 3-4 frogs? I'm no expert, though.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

bettalover2000 said:


> I think ADF's would be lower maintenance, too. But be warned for disease, because Petco CRAMS them in tanks. My Petco has about 20, at LEAST, in a 5 gallon. And like, 5 snails, too, with almost no cover for hiding. I would say a 10 gallon with 1 betta, maybe 3-4 frogs? I'm no expert, though.


Yeah, that sounds like a comfortable stock, but be sure to add hiding spaces!


----------

